# 2 Korean soldiers are the first women to earn EIB



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 29, 2014)

> Two female soldiers in the South Korean army have earned the coveted Expert Infantryman Badge – the first women, Korean or American, to do so.
> 
> Staff Sgt. Kim Min Kyoung and Staff Sgt. Kwon Min Zy, both infantry squad leaders in the Republic of Korea Army’s 21st Infantry Division, said they are honored to have had the chance to compete.



More Impressive...



> Almost 530 soldiers started the test, but only 94 made it to earn the EIB, said Command Sgt. Maj. Andrew Spano, the senior enlisted soldier for the 2nd Infantry Division.



Out of the 21 ROK soldiers that started, 18 finished, including 2 out of the 3 women.

Nice job ladies!

SOURCE


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Rock on.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 29, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> ROK on.



Fixed that for ya!


----------



## policemedic (Oct 30, 2014)

Good on 'em!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 30, 2014)

They ain't the first women to earn an EIB.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.army.mil/article/54134/P..._recipients__Female_captain_passes_EIB_tests/

They are only the first who can wear it.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 30, 2014)

(deleted...misread part of the thread)


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Fixed that for ya!



I see what you did there slick!

F.M.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 1, 2014)

ROK grunts are tough.


----------

